# [solved] Amarok und ksmserver schmieren mit Segfaults ab

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich habe das Problem, dass Amarok (1.4.10_p20090130-r3) als auch ksmserver (3.5.10) momentan nicht nutzbar sind. Starte ich Amarok über das K-Menü, lädt das Programm und beendet sich dann. Starte ich amarok aus der Konsole, wird ein "Segmentation fault" ausgegeben.

Will ich mich aus KDE abmelden, stürzt ksmserver mit dem Hinweis auf einen "Segmentation fault" ab, unter "Rückverfolgung" ist folgendes zu sehen:

```
(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x7ff791ed2760 (LWP 5472)]

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[KCrash handler]

#5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

#6  0x00007ff78ea5f863 in jpeg_CreateDecompress ()

   from /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.7

#7  0x00007ff78f4844e4 in ?? () from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#8  0x00007ff78f224240 in QImageIO::read () from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#9  0x00007ff78f224a86 in QImage::load () from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#10 0x00007ff790768faa in KIconLoader::loadIcon ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdecore.so.4

#11 0x00007ff79076920c in UserIcon () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdecore.so.4

#12 0x00007ff78a57563a in KSMShutdownDlg::KSMShutdownDlg ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#13 0x00007ff78a575e39 in KSMShutdownDlg::confirmShutdown ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#14 0x00007ff78a57e377 in KSMServer::shutdown ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#15 0x00007ff78d2f667b in _SmsProcessMessage () from /usr/lib64/libSM.so.6

#16 0x00007ff78cee2132 in IceProcessMessages () from /usr/lib64/libICE.so.6

#17 0x00007ff78a56f6a0 in KSMServer::processData ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#18 0x00007ff78a56fe5f in KSMServer::qt_invoke ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#19 0x00007ff78f24c57c in QObject::activate_signal ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#20 0x00007ff78f24d155 in QObject::activate_signal ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#21 0x00007ff78f266cab in QSocketNotifier::event ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#22 0x00007ff78f1f60e5 in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#23 0x00007ff78f1f6ce7 in QApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#24 0x00007ff7907109de in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdecore.so.4

#25 0x00007ff78f1ec2cb in QEventLoop::activateSocketNotifiers ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#26 0x00007ff78f1ad013 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#27 0x00007ff78f20a822 in QEventLoop::enterLoop ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#28 0x00007ff78f20a6d2 in QEventLoop::exec ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3

#29 0x00007ff78a56eac9 in kdemain ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib64/libkdeinit_ksmserver.so

#30 0x00000000004081b6 in ?? ()

#31 0x0000000000408b02 in ?? ()

#32 0x000000000040902c in ?? ()

#33 0x0000000000409800 in ?? ()

#34 0x00007ff78ae6e5e4 in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

#35 0x0000000000405459 in ?? ()

#36 0x00007fff550434d8 in ?? ()

#37 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

```

Ich vermute, dass diese Probleme aus dem libxcb-Update-Hickhack auf Version 1.4-r1 der letzten Tage resultieren. Nach diesem Update hielt ich mich an den Upgrade-Guide sowie an diesen Thread hier. 

revdep-rebuild:

alles scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

lafilefixer --justfixit:

alle untersuchten Dateien scheinen sauber zu sein.

/usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh:

keine kaputten Libraries gefunden.

Natürlich sah das vorher anders aus, die Tools hatten jede Menge zu reparieren, aber mittlerweile werden eben keine Fehler mehr angezeigt. kdelibs, libxcb als auch Amarok und den ksmserver habe ich schon neu emerged, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?

Zu guter Letzt noch die Eckdaten zum System:

kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 als auch 4.3.1 (was mich wundert - ist das normal?)

libxcb-1.4.-r1

amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r3

ksmserver-3.5.10

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Oct 2009 05:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm glitz gpm gtk iconv isdnlog jpeg kde kqemu lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mp4 mtp mudflap multilib ncurses nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tordns unicode xml xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

MfG JiminiLast edited by Jimini on Tue Oct 06, 2009 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Was auch einiges kaputt gemacht hat war das media-libs/jpeg-update von v6 auf v7.

Und der letzte gemeldete Aufruf wird ja aus der Lib gemeldet, genauer in jpeg_CreateDecompress ().

Bau mal das Paket neu, danach ist evtl. auch nochmal qt:3 nötig, aber erst mal probieren obs nicht doch schon läuft.

----------

## Jimini

Danke für dein Posting!

Habe media-libs/jpeg neu gebaut und mit revdep-rebuild danach 18 Pakete neu kompiliert. Zumindest Amarok läuft jetzt, da ich im Moment zu tun habe, komme ich erst später dazu, zu schauen, was ksmserver macht. Aber ein dickes Dankeschön schonmal  :Smile: 

MfG Jimini

Edit: alles läuft, wie es soll. Danke!  :Smile: 

----------

